# How good is this...



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know if you all have the curry place Mazza, but our one is brilliant.. Its the best curry around here and if you havent got any credit to phone them you can just text the land line and they phone you back to take your order... how good is that


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

That sounds cool!

We can order online from our takeaway down the road! Its not a curry though!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We are curry addicts since Fae was pregnant with holly...

Mazza is the best


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

No No No! I mean Yeah, i like curry, but OMG the best takeaway meal is...

Donna Meat and chips with mayo, chilli sauze, sweetcorn relish and Lettuce!

*Drools*
*faints*


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant stand curry!
I do luv a good kebab after a few drinks but my fave has got to be chinese, just had one tonight king prawn with cashew nuts because im not seeing Chris and Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ewww curry Ewww Kebab give me chicken or fish anyday


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

King prawn and chashew nuts is what I order when we go to the Chinese!!  I am not a fan of curry or kebab. Blegh! I likes me pizza!!!  Or, if I was at home, I'd get Japanese food (teryaki beef and chicken OR tongkatsu)... NUM!!!! Much better than Chinese.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont do lamb...the smell makes me heave and i wont even allow it in the house so doner kebab is a big no no...only have tikka or korma


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't do curry apart from Korma, Mmmm.
I luv chinese and we have it every Birthday! or if I'm completly sick of cooking and run out of ideas!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm with u on the chinese sarah, we have the best place quite close to our house, sooo good! we always get the same thing :roll:

but i also love curry and pizza for takeaway too. its all about ordering your pizzahut online 

my fave is prob thai tho


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I don't do curry apart from Korma, Mmmm.
> I luv chinese and we have it every Birthday! or if I'm completly sick of cooking and run out of ideas!


that sounds like us lol nothing wrong with a treat now and again...shup with all this yummy food talk making me fancy something really disgustingly fatty! lol


----------

